# Clinics in the Midlands - Host Surrogacy



## Karen2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

Has anyone used a clinic in the Midlands area for a FET?  We are considering St Judes Wolverhampton or MFS at Aldridge - neither of which seem to want to tell us anything at all without us paying for an initial consultation.

Would be really grateful if anyone has anything positive or negative to share about these clinics or other clinics in the area.

Many thanks
Karen
xx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Karen, we are using St Judes for all my scans, blood tests and meds, but having transfer in Cyprus. We have found them really good and very kind and helpful.

You do sometimes have to chace them to make appointments but we are very happy with them.

I do not know about the clinic in Alderidge but I have heard that they have worked with several surrogates.

All the best

Lynne xxx


----------



## Karen2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Lynne

Thanks for your comments.  It is so difficult to pick a clinic!  I get the impression St Judes are quite small - which can be a good thing (I read a few comments on the general ivf threads about people feeling like a number at Alderidge - which i think can be quite common at larger nhs hospitals - I certainly felt like that at Hammersmith!)

What were they like with counselling?  I wanted to try to avoid clinics that want to do too much counselling - as I think it can vary quite a lot.

Good luck with your treatment.

I am still working my way round the boards so hopefully I will work out how to keep up to date with your story.  Fingers crossed for you.

Love Karen
x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Karen, I did not have to have counselling lucky me, as have been a surrogate before.

I have used Hammersmith with my last IPs and did result in a pregnancy but my DH and me did not like them one bit. I think you are right about feeling like a number that is how we felt at the larger clini'c even though I know my IP's and other couples pay a small fortune for the treatment.

Give St Judes a ring, they will tell you what everything is involued with the counselling.

All the best, we start treatment again in September. xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Karen,

I haven't used a clinic in the Midlands, but I beleive there are lots of CARE places about, have you thought bout them?

You can find a list of clinics that 'do' surrogacy via HFEA, the clinics you need are those that have a licence for handling donor embryos as that's what clinics view the process of surrogacy as, surrogacy isn't regulated by the HFEA but embryo donation is.

You can view a list of all clinics here:

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AllClinics.aspx?x=A&y=T

or you can go here to enter your postcode and search for a clinic near you ( you need to tick for a clinic that does ivf and tick egg donation and it will come up with the local clinics that handle embryo donation):

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AdvancedSearch.aspx

Hope this helps, we used a small clinic and had no problems with their counselling which wasn't as you say 'too much'
Sam


----------

